# 抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作



## Konstantinos

对有些人来说，抽象艺术没有古典艺术那么容易欣赏，画布上那些不规则的色块、线条，实在看不出有什么意义。抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作，在有人看来极其神秘甚至丑陋，...

大家好, this is from the Standard Course Book of HSK5, chapter 18.

I would appreciate if you help me understand this clause: 

抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作

Now I am here:

抽象派(abstractionist school)画家(painters)的作品(works)中(among)经常(often)见到(see)好像(to seem)随便(randomly)洒(sprinkling)上(up)颜料(pigment)而(to)形成(form)的画作(painting)。

But it cannot make sense to me. Any help?

提前感谢。


----------



## SimonTsai

It is an ellipitical sentence where the subject is absent, indefinite, and is unimportant.

抽象派畫家作品中 is a prepositional phrase. 抽象派 modifies 畫家, and together, they modify 作品. 見到 is the main verb, modified by 經常. 好像隨便灑上顏料而形成的畫作 is the complement of the sentence, where 畫作 is obviously the head; the preceding adjectival clause has the main verb 像, which is modified by 好.


----------



## azhong

抽象派(abstractionist school)画家(painters)的作品(works)中(among):
 among the works [made by] painters in the schools of abstraction,

经常(often)见到(see)...的画作(painting)。
[we] often see paintings [which are]

好像(to seem)随便(randomly)洒(sprinkling)上(up)颜料(pigment)而(to)形成(form)
seemingly to be formed by sprinkling up pigments randomly.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

The main verb should be 出现 in my opinion... 

抽象派画家的作品中经常出现好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 抽象派画家的作品中经常出现好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作


原句是"见到"啊


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我的意思是，这就是个病句。至少，是个措辞不完美的句子。


----------



## Chowyoung

抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作​“分户抽象派画家的作品中”，是主语，是个方位词（表示范围和地址等），属于名词中的一种，方位词做主语是汉语的一个特点，再如：
前面围着一圈人。


----------



## SuperXW

感谢！原来方位词是可以做名词性主语的……而且是被动性的……
可以说非常特殊了。


Chowyoung said:


> “*分户*抽象派画家的作品中”，是主语，是个方位词（表示范围和地址等），属于名词中的一种，方位词做主语表示被动关系，是汉语的一个特点，再如：
> 
> 前面围着一圈人。


"分户"？又笔误啦！


----------



## Chowyoung

SuperXW said:


> 感谢！原来方位词是可以做名词性主语的……而且是被动性的……
> 可以说非常特殊了。
> 
> "分户"？又笔误啦！


谢谢提醒哈。刚开始不知道你回复我了，然后可能在你的回复过程中，我又修改了下。方位词做主语在有些情况下表示被动，是我的个人理解，不一定对哈。后来把我这个删了。我刚刚初学语法，很多地方不一定对，请多多指导。
“分户抽象派画家的作品中”确实是我的笔误，应该为“抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作”。
再次谢谢SuperXW的提醒！


----------



## azhong

Chowyoung said:


> 抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作​“分户抽象派画家的作品中”，是主语，是个方位词（表示范围和地址等），属于名词中的一种，方位词做主语是汉语的一个特点，再如：
> 前面围着一圈人。





retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我的意思是，这就是个病句。至少，是个措辞不完美的句子。





SuperXW said:


> 感谢！原来方位词是可以做名词性主语的……而且是被动性的……
> 可以说非常特殊了。


我不是中文主修，不懂中文語法。可否我也說說個人看法？
我覺得不是病句，句法也不特殊；它就只是省略了主詞 “我們“而已。而且這解釋也簡單易懂。
抽象派画家的作品中【我們】经常见到...的画作​省略主詞在中文還蠻常見， 對吧？以上，個人缺乏專業的淺見。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

azhong said:


> 我覺得不是病句



在另一个帖子已经评价过的话：这些文章或许算不上“错”，但确实不好。只能评为“可以接受”。比如这句：


Konstantinos said:


> 抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作，在有人看来极其神秘甚至丑陋


下一句是“在有人看来”，从整体逻辑上来说，前面把“见到”改为“出现”更好一些。

这些文章估计不知道从哪摘抄的，写作根本不认真。


----------



## Chowyoung

抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作​这个句子我觉得还是*静态的*描述作品中有什么，而不是*动态的*描述人们可以见到什么。
所以我还是偏向于这个分析（主语S-动词V-宾语O）：抽象派画家的作品中（S）经常见到（V）好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作（O）
看做主语省略的话，如果有助于理解，也是可以的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

没说不可以。是说“不好”，不是说“不对”。

关键词是“文学”，不是“语法”。


----------



## Chowyoung

我发现我犯了一个大大的错误，我把“抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作”当成完整的句子分析了。
句子的基本结构应该是“...画作(S), 在有人看来(A)极其神秘甚至丑陋(V)。”


----------



## azhong

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这些文章或许算不上“错”，但确实不好。只能评为“可以接受”。


如果說是「寫作用詞要仔細推」，我完全認同這態度。傑出的文學作品作和所有的傑出藝術創作一樣，都是很細膩的。同意。（我這樣表達應該沒有批評漢語課程的這些文章吧。我只是想認同一個態度。）



Chowyoung said:


> 我发现我犯了一个大大的错误，我把“抽象派画家的作品中经常见到好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作”当成完整的句子分析了。
> 句子的基本结构应该是“...画作(S), 在有人看来(A)极其神秘甚至丑陋(V)。”


我也是現在看你貼了才知道這句還有後話。XD
我十分讚賞你當眾公開認錯的勇氣。非常了不起！很多成年人都已經喪失了這種勇氣；他們會選擇沉默，假裝沒事。

一個寫作認真，一個心地純淨，讚！彷彿看見中國大陸的未來充滿希望！（不過我個人還是比較願意生活在自由民主的國家XD）

扯遠了，離題了，抱歉。


----------



## SimonTsai

Chowyoung said:


> 句子的基本结构应该是 “...画作 (S), 在有人看来 (A) 极其神秘甚至丑陋 (V)。”


If that were the case, I would have expected an adjective marker 的 following 見到.


----------



## Chowyoung

SimonTsai said:


> If that were the case, I would have expected an adjective marker 的 following 見到.


确实可以在原文的“见到”后边加上“的”字，形成两个“的”字结构做主语：抽象派画家的作品中经常见到*的*好像随便洒上颜料而形成的画作(Subject)，在有人看来(adverbial)极其神秘甚至丑陋(Verb)。
这样改过后的句子大意也不会变。我把原句和改过后的句子结构进行了分析（详见附图），里边不一定对，仅仅是我的个人看法。


----------

